# HDMI Amplified switcher?



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I am in need of a amplified HDMI switcher to switch two video sources from my AV Receiver.

I have a plasma and PJ that I want to select between. 


I am considering one of these (below) and was wondering if anyone uses one of these or something else?

They are the following:

* Sewell HDMI Splitter, 1x2, v1.3b (up to 1440p)
http://sewelldirect.com/Sewell-HDMI-1x2-Splitter-v13b.asp

*Monoprice / 1x2 HDMI® Amplifier Splitter
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=8154&seq=1&format=2

*Amazon's HDMI Splitter Amplifier 1 In to 2 Out Dual Display
http://www.amazon.com/HDMI-Splitter-Amplifier-Dual-Display/dp/B0015YRMXI

Thanks
:T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I own the monoprice. It works with or without the wall power. It has annoying red lights on the front that serve no real purpose besides maybe looking cool. I purchased it to split my cable box output but it didnt work. It should be fine if you arent trying to split a source owned by money-grubbers who lock their outputs in every way imaginable, Comcast Im looking at you. I figure someday Ill find a use for it but for now its collecting dust, wanna buy mine??? :rofl2: 

I went with a component splitter BTW. Works like a champ and avoids any handshake and protection of outputs like cable box HDMIs might have. Monoprice has a great return policy if it doesnt work out for you, and it is a solid built little piece of gear. Its so small and light-weight that by the time you plug in 3 HDMI cables the weight might pull it off the shelf, depending on your install situation be prepared to affix it to a surface. otherwise cant really go wrong with monoprice...


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey and thanks for the feedback. I am looking at something simple and just works. I just want to switch between video source  and work 



Thanks again


----------



## Arcticbear (Dec 1, 2011)

I have this HDMI Splitter.
3 years running.


----------

